# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.4

## gsm_bouali

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.0.4! Improved MSM8930, Y301-A2 ready and more*     *This year we are very clear our purpose, Constructing a new world for unlocking in the new era for LTE  devices*  *So, we continue presenting a absolutly world first update, totally FREE*   *What New:*
--------------  *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* *Huawei Ascend Y301-A2 (Vitria) (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - All World First*  *Huawei Ascend G526 (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - All World First*  *Huawei Ascend G527-U081 (Direct Unlock, Relock, Repair Simlock, Read Backup, Flash) - All World First*    ** Improved newest security algoritm in all MSM8930 phones*
-------------------------   *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *DISCLAIMER:*
-------------------------- *The change  IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective  of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the IMEI/MEID,  changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.* -------------------------   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

